# 03 Cummins Automatic Shifts Dumb? Help...



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a 2003 Dodge 2500 4x4 Quad Cab 5.9 Diesel, Automatic Tranmission

From 1st to 2nd it "stutters" kind of a slight lunging feeling between gears, it's very noticable sometimes to barely noticable sometimes. 
The transmission was rebuild about 10000 miles ago and the truck only have 114000 miles on it, I have taken it back to the guy who did it 5 times and he keeps claiming it's fixed and it never is... Any thoughts? I am at a loss here I have been thinking on trading the truck just to dump the problem


----------



## snowrules (Nov 22, 2007)

Did you do the upgrade on the shift solenoid and also look at cummins forum 
there are a lot of answers for trans questions


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

snowrules;1384318 said:


> Did you do the upgrade on the shift solenoid and also look at cummins forum
> there are a lot of answers for trans questions


All of the solenoids were upgraded and replaced at the time of the rebuild


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

A DTT shift enhancer is another option for the 1-2 hunt. my 06 and 05 both have this issue.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

IC-Smoke;1384561 said:


> A DTT shift enhancer is another option for the 1-2 hunt. my 06 and 05 both have this issue.


Is that something that can fix the problem or is that a factory thing? I will mention that to them in the AM it's going in for one last attempt, if they don't figure it out I will be trading it on a 2012 F-350 6.2 V8 Gas regular cab that my local dealer has on the lot in town...


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

http://dieseltrans.com/dodge/shift_enhancer.htm

mainly happens in stock trans but a built valvebody should solve the issue. Its around $150


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

A controller like Smarty jr will change and firm up shifts


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

IC-Smoke;1384838 said:


> http://dieseltrans.com/dodge/shift_enhancer.htm
> 
> mainly happens in stock trans but a built valvebody should solve the issue. Its around $150


The shift enhancer only works on the 2005+ trucks. The 03-04.5's still have a TV cable.

My trans does the same thing after being rebuilt. If you are able to determine what the cause is, please share. I'm thinking that it is a combination of things between the "shift kit" that they installed and the torque converter. I've been researching aftermarket valve bodies and torque converters for a couple of weeks now trying to see if that'd help.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

JohnnyU;1384955 said:


> The shift enhancer only works on the 2005+ trucks. The 03-04.5's still have a TV cable.
> 
> My trans does the same thing after being rebuilt. If you are able to determine what the cause is, please share. I'm thinking that it is a combination of things between the "shift kit" that they installed and the torque converter. I've been researching aftermarket valve bodies and torque converters for a couple of weeks now trying to see if that'd help.


It's going in this morning for one last attempt at it... If he can't fix it, I may put a Chrysler reman in it now or trade the truck off


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Why change the transmission if its not broke? A stutter between shifts doesn't mean the tranny is gone. Do you know if the stock solenoids were put back in (meaning OEM style) or did they use the upgraded GM Style Solenoid? 

There are plenty of upgrades/fixes for these trannies. I found a lot of good info on Dodgeforum and Competition diesel. Could be something very simple like your TV Cable needs to be adjusted.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Went and talked with dealer again today, discovered a 2011 Diesel carryover that they could get me with all the equipment we wanted XLT, regular cab, 1 Ton, plow prep etc...

For only $34,595.00 after all rebates etc... plus tax, title & license MSRP on the truck was $47,180.00

Really tempting to just give on the Dodge and send it down the road and buy this truck, I have a offer of $18,500.00 to sell it private party. The dealer is willing to pass through the transaction to show it as a trade to save the sales tax on the $18,000.00 which means I would be getting $19702.50 for my truck in the end

Any thoughts.... My Dodge is paid for already so I would have a huge amount down on the new truck to buy it


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry I didnt pay any attention to the years on the shift enhancer. 

I would live with the trans hunt over the emissions crap on the new ones. Your fuel mileage will be drastically reduced with the new one over your 5.9

.02


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Did you try adjusting the bands?


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I put a TPS noise filter on mine. It took care of a funny shift on mine. It was only about $15 and about 10 minutes to put in. It is worth a shot. Google it, because I can't remember where I got mine. There are several sellers online.

kevlars


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Seems someone needs an excuse to justify the new Ford. We all know the value of the older Cummins is on the rise!! Myself a lazy shift is not worth $15000.00.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Somedays is more than a lazy shift, it feels like someone who doesn't know how to drive a stick letting the clutch out when it's trying to engage 2nd. The problem varys some in how severe the symptoms are... I really don't want another payment, especially without any snow right now but that deal on the new one seems to good to pass up and I am really irritated with this truck!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The grass is always greener, and just because its new doesn't mean it doesn't have problems.

Although I really like SuperDuty's and that 6.7 is a nice motor.


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

I would try adjusting the transmission pressure cable.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

plowguy43;1386150 said:


> The grass is always greener, and just because its new doesn't mean it doesn't have problems.
> 
> Although I really like SuperDuty's and that 6.7 is a nice motor.


I have one already in my crew cab and I love the truck... I ran all of the suggestions made by my transmission guy and they tried all of them that they could and nothing worked yet...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I've been thinking a TV cable would cause the shifts to be early or late in all the gears. This is in only one. Have you pulled the pan ??? Perhaps a fresh set of eyes looking at the truck would help. There might be a piece of debris sitting in the 1-2 solenoid or a suttle difference in the new one causing the grief.

Mostly the trans guy needs to be replaced before the truck. He should be more willing to solve the issue rather than sweeping it under the carpet.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes it is just the one gear that acts up, we did already replace the 1-2 shift solenoid 1st when the rebuild was done and again 2 months ago trying to chase this problem down. I did call and speak with another transmission guy on it today who is going to look at it tomarrow but he sounded just as confused as the first one...

Hoping for a better outcome, or I sell the truck and move on. Don't have the time for something that doesn't work right that we can't depend on


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

exmark1;1387131 said:


> Yes it is just the one gear that acts up, we did already replace the 1-2 shift solenoid 1st when the rebuild was done and again 2 months ago trying to chase this problem down. I did call and speak with another transmission guy on it today who is going to look at it tomarrow but he sounded just as confused as the first one...
> 
> Hoping for a better outcome, or I sell the truck and move on. *Don't have the time for something that doesn't work right that we can't depend on*


Doesn't really make sense since the truck still drive's fine, it just has a small shift issue that really doesn't effect the performance or ability of the truck.

Personally it sounds like a pressure issue. Like stated, could be something as simple as adjusting the TV Cable on your throttle body. I had to do this on my V10, it would hang onto 1st gear until about 2500RPM under light throttle and did a quick 3rd to 4th to 3rd shift anytime I went uphill. I adjusted the cable a few clicks and now its shifts right at 2000RPM, and the other shift problem completely went away. The TV adjusts the pressure's in the transmission, too much and it'll be clunky, too little and it'll rev to much and slip. A LOT of tranny shops overlook this and go with a flush and fill with fitler charging $200 for something as simple as removing a clip, sliding the cable out a few notches, re-installing the clip and driving.

On the other side of the cable on the transmission is a spring. If this is worn out then it could also be causing the issue. This generally isn't touched on a tranny rebuild and it SHOULD. A new transmission with new clutches will slip much less than one with 100k miles on it and doesn't require the same pressures.

I'd buy your truck all day long without a worry, because I guarantee its something small.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sold the truck today, the interested party offered me another $1500.00 for it for an even $20,000 plus the sales tax savings by having the dealer do the paperwork I couldn't say no after having yet another transmission shop scratching there heads on this thing. Figured if 3 shops and a dealer couldn't get me an answer I was done! That combined with the electrical issues I was having in the dash, the fact the steering was getting loose again, and that both box sides were blistering showing rust starting.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

a governer pressure sensor and transducer will fix your tansmission problem the trucks are known for them.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Green Grass;1390564 said:


> a governer pressure sensor and transducer will fix your tansmission problem the trucks are known for them.


Someone elses problem already...I was sick of owning a Dodge anyway! We take delivery of the 2011 F-350 Regular Cab we bought in the morning, the Dodge went away on Wednesday nite to a new home


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

exmark1;1390569 said:


> Someone elses problem already...I was sick of owning a Dodge anyway! We take delivery of the 2011 F-350 Regular Cab we bought in the morning, the Dodge went away on Wednesday nite to a new home


you never put up any pictures of the last ford you bought yet


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Green Grass;1390564 said:


> a governer pressure sensor and transducer will fix your tansmission problem the trucks are known for them.


I replaced both the transducer and pressure solenoid (GM upgrade), and still have the shuttle shift or "dumb" shift issues. Hence why I think it is an incorrect combination of parts/settings in the valve body and torque convertor.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

What was so bad about owning the Dodge - honestly interested since you own fords and a chevy as well. Not being a dick honestly I'm just interested in what you didn't like in comparison. I want a Superduty as well but have had good luck with my dodges. My buddy is pushing me to buy his 05 F250 supercab diesel for $15k and its tempting.



exmark1;1390569 said:


> Someone elses problem already...I was sick of owning a Dodge anyway! We take delivery of the 2011 F-350 Regular Cab we bought in the morning, the Dodge went away on Wednesday nite to a new home


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

plowguy43;1391034 said:


> What was so bad about owning the Dodge - honestly interested since you own fords and a chevy as well. Not being a dick honestly I'm just interested in what you didn't like in comparison. I want a Superduty as well but have had good luck with my dodges. My buddy is pushing me to buy his 05 F250 supercab diesel for $15k and its tempting.


I have had both this 03 and a 01 Cummins truck as well as a 04 Hemi 3/4 ton, all of them had alot of issues with transmissions, electrical shorts etc... wandering front ends, never had to touch the engines other than they seemed to go through throttle position sensors at $500.00 a piece. Granted they were work trucks that got used the 01 only had 148,000 when we sold it and this 03 had 115,000 neither of which it terribly high milage on a diesel. The Hemi had 130,000 when we sold it. I have owned numerous Super Duty trucks that have had little to no issues everything from a 99 5.4 gas up to my 2 2011 diesels and everything in between including a 6.0 liter and they just seem to be alot less problematic for the work that we put them through, maybe I just got bad ones but at this point I don't think I would buy another Dodge again because of it.

The Chevy that we have I bought cheap last summer from a bank that repoed it from a company that went under, we gave $9500.00 for it with the plow and it only had 130,000 miles on it. Knock on wood we haven't had any issues with it either, there is just something about a GM truck that bothers me because they are lower to the ground and such than a Ford.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Green Grass;1390605 said:


> you never put up any pictures of the last ford you bought yet


We got busy with work, I don't think I ever got around to taking pictures of that truck yet either... Once the sun comes up today I will go out and do it, since we didn't get enough snow again and all the plows are hooked up already


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ex I'm glad you had a positive outcome....selling the truck!! I sold my 04.5 Cummins after 7 years, 154k, and tons of "nickel and dime" issues that don't cost lots nickels and dimes! Front ends, a/c, fuel pumps, interior falling apart, and the last straw was a bad ECM which would have cost $2k for just the part, not including programming. I liked the motor but not the truck. I would never own another Dodge again either. 

I am interested to see how you like both of your 6.7's so far.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

BlueRam2500;1396952 said:


> Ex I'm glad you had a positive outcome....selling the truck!! I sold my 04.5 Cummins after 7 years, 154k, and tons of "nickel and dime" issues that don't cost lots nickels and dimes! Front ends, a/c, fuel pumps, interior falling apart, and the last straw was a bad ECM which would have cost $2k for just the part, not including programming. I liked the motor but not the truck. I would never own another Dodge again either.
> 
> I am interested to see how you like both of your 6.7's so far.


So far I love both of them! My crew cab lariat I got last year has almost 9000 miles on it and never done a thing to it, the regular cab we just got only had 375 on it so it's been a great truck


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

exmark1;1397428 said:


> So far I love both of them! My crew cab lariat I got last year has almost 9000 miles on it and never done a thing to it, the regular cab we just got only had 375 on it so it's been a great truck


you need to work more mine has 34,000 miles on it.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Green Grass;1397488 said:


> you need to work more mine has 34,000 miles on it.


lol that one is my baby, other than pushing snow it is driven as a car. Never once hooked a trailer to it to this day... We use all the older trucks for work, at least til I got the regular cab F-350 that is my summer work truck that someone else gets to plow with


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The big three can all make great or terrible trucks. I think in your case you got unlucky for all three Dodges you had were not of stellar year builds. Look at the rest of you fleet all comming from the best of the best of the eras for the 6.6 and the 7.3's. Even the 6.7 seem good today but the DEF issue 5 years from now makes me uneasy.

Glad everything worked out in the end. We have all has issues like your with our truck. There comes a time where you have to cut them loose when they loose there confidence factor!!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

exmark1;1396729 said:


> We got busy with work, I don't think I ever got around to taking pictures of that truck yet either... Once the sun comes up today I will go out and do it, since we didn't get enough snow again and all the plows are hooked up already


I see you got those picture up :laughing:


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1398030 said:


> The big three can all make great or terrible trucks. I think in your case you got unlucky for all three Dodges you had were not of stellar year builds. Look at the rest of you fleet all comming from the best of the best of the eras for the 6.6 and the 7.3's. Even the 6.7 seem good today but the DEF issue 5 years from now makes me uneasy.
> 
> Glad everything worked out in the end. We have all has issues like your with our truck. There comes a time where you have to cut them loose when they loose there confidence factor!!


That is my fear as well with the DEF systems, but there is warranty if they start being an issue trade for something different. I agree everyone can build a POS truck regardless of the company. 
My 02 Chevy has had an injector set put in it already before I got it, I was always told to avoid the early Duramax 01-02 years but have been happy with this one


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Green Grass;1398673 said:


> I see you got those picture up :laughing:


Was going to take them once I had the trucks cleaned up again today... Babysitter cancelled so I was tied up with the 2 1/2 year old and 2 month old boys all day!

The regular cab still has to have the Weatherguard box put in it, but I am waiting til next week after the Line-X gets put in the box. Then to have lettering done on it


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

exmark1;1398715 said:


> Was going to take them once I had the trucks cleaned up again today... Babysitter cancelled so I was tied up with the 2 1/2 year old and 2 month old boys all day!
> 
> The regular cab still has to have the Weatherguard box put in it, but I am waiting til next week after the Line-X gets put in the box. Then to have lettering done on it


Yeah I know how that goes I have a 3 year old boy.


----------

